# Rockwell 37-600 Jointer



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

I found this jointer on Craigslist. It runs and comes with extra knifes and can get it delivered for $50 but I never seen a fence tilted like that. Is that a normal adjustment or is the fence bent or something? This will be my first jointer so I’m a newbie to how the fence tilts. I asked the owner but he inherited the machine from his stepfather and knows nothing about woodworking. All he can tell me is that his stepfather was really into woodworking and had a lot of tools and always took great care of his tools.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's not mounted right....hopefully, it's just a minor adjustment vs being broken. *MANUAL*


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

The jointer will be coming to the house later this evening. It looks like the fence was adjusted too far back and fell off the cutting table. I noticed a bar in the back of the machine that looks like the fence adjusting mechanism rides on. I am wondering if that has become loose causing the fence to pivot like that without the cutting table under it to hold the weight and keep it straight. knotscott have you ever adjusted the fence back so far that it went past the cutting table? I'm hoping its nothing major. I think it would be a good find for $50.00 including delivery.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking at the bottom picture there by the knob the fence framework appears to be bent suggesting the jointer has turned over or has been dropped. I wouldn't worry about it. Most used equipment need some repairs and for the price is well worth the trouble of fixing it. You may need to heat the framework and hammer it out. With the parts problem delta has I doubt if you can get replacement parts.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The pics aren't mine....just posted them for illustrative purposes. 

The motors probably worth $50, so you really can't lose. Keep us posted.


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

The jointer was delivered last night and everything was there and the fence was fine. The fence runs in a bar guide that has a hole at the end for a cotter pin that acts as a stop. The pin is missing so the fence ran too far back and fell off the table and pivoted on the guide bar. That is why it was crooked. It knife assembly spin smoothly by hand and the bearings sounded fine. It started up and ran great.
Included with jointer I also received six extra knifes, three that look like they were never used. The Rockwell name is still inked on them. A new package set of knife lock bars. Extra adjustment screws for the knives. A wrench and three u-shaped items that I do not no what they are for. I have been looking for info online but I'm not sure if they even go with the jointer. Any info would be great. I asked my father in-law who used to teach wood shop and he was not too sure either. Over all I think I got a good deal for $50.00 and you cant beat a delivery right to your front door. It will need some sanding to remove some rust. Just restored a table saw so I'm familiar with that. The stand is inn good shape besides an area that looks like the owners son got a hold of some black paint and tried to make it "pretty". So I just need to decide if I want to just clean it up and use it or bust it down and give it a good restore.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You got a lot of tool for $50. Looks like they threw in a TS arbor wrench and some hex wrenches too.


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

Didn't think of the wrench for the TS. I hope it fits since I don't have one for the one I restored. Now that you mentioned it, it makes sense that those u-shaped things are hex wrenches for changing and adjusting the knives. Thanks for the info I will check those out when I get home later.


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

*No more rust*

I cleaned up the table removing all the rust on the in feed and out feed tops. The fence cleaned up nice and a lubricated all the moving parts with dry lube. I also removed any rust in the cutting assembly. I sanded the cast iron up to a 1000 grit paper and then waxed. It's nice and flat and smooth. I decided that would be enough for now. Perhaps someday I'll paint the table the jointer sits on and the jointer and fence assembly. The table has some cosmetic issues with black paint, but had only a little surface rust on one side that I sanded off. I will save a complete restore for another day. For now I just want it in the shop so I can get it adjusted and use it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow! Night and day! You don't mess around!


----------

